# A little Photo Request? :D



## EnnEss (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I'm currently designing a hoodie which is supposed to remind us people to protect the environment. The hoodie will look something like this.



Spoiler



Reuse.
Conserve.
Recycle.

(Over here will be the picture I'm requesting right now.)



Yes, if possible, I want a little request... Since I'm much of a nature kid I'm gonna need someone to do the following:

I have this photo right here:



Spoiler












And I want it with a sad face on it... Like... sad earth? Yea... sad earth... But I don't want it to look too cheap right there cause I'm printing it on a shirt.

Thanks in advance fellow tempers!

And uhh... (I'm used to saying "Merry Tempmas!")

Happy Temping!


----------



## dib (Feb 2, 2010)

Something like this?

http://bayimg.com/image/oakncaacb.jpg

Just a quick planet I made up in high res at 1600 just in case.  But I have no idea if that's what you had in mind.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 2, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> Something like this?
> 
> http://bayimg.com/image/oakncaacb.jpg
> 
> Just a quick planet I made up in high res at 1600 just in case.  But I have no idea if that's what you had in mind.



Wow! That is a really good photo! And I'm very thankful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thing is...
You didn't use my photo.. I wanted it to look more cartoonish..
But I don't want to waste your time..
You already did so much!
Thanks in advance!
Maybe someone else will help me...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 2, 2010)

I could try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sees WildWon in thread* Or WildWon does it.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

How's this?






I actually have it saved as a vector image (did a quick trace of the planet) so it can be used at any size. This was just a screen cap. If it works, i can send you the vector (or convert it to any file type you'd like)


----------



## playallday (Feb 2, 2010)

That looks great WildWon!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 2, 2010)

Great work WildWon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're really a good graphic designer!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> That looks great WildWon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's what i do for a living, and i realized i haven't really looked into this thread. These kinds of things i can throw out in a few minutes time, so why don't i try and help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the kind words


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Alot!

WildWon and dib.

I owe each of you half an hour of work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you both very much, and thanks to all the other tempers who cared to view my topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy temping everyone!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 2, 2010)

I didn't make this (so no credit) but did you search Google Images for something ??

'Cos I found this usinf 'Sad Earth'


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 2, 2010)

It has that shitty water mark all over it


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 3, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> It has that shitty water mark all over it



I'm have to agree with you MegaAce™
Yes I have seen that photo before.
Why would I want a shirt with that water mark on it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At least you tried to help... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you.
Happy temping.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## WildWon (Feb 5, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> *snip*



ROFL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's like he's saying, "How could you...?"
(Or maybe, "Last night, Lois was the man...")

You win.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 5, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> It's like he's saying, "How could you...?"
> (Or maybe, "*Last night, Lois was the man...*")


I lol'd IRL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, great work on that Pic, WW


----------

